

Bell System Technical Journal, 1922-1983 - th0ma5
http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/

======
joe_bleau
I think these are the papers that lead to the blue box: [http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol33-1954/articles/bstj3...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol33-1954/articles/bstj33-6-1309.pdf)

[http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol39-1960/articles/bstj3...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol39-1960/articles/bstj39-6-1381.pdf)

~~~
th0ma5
It is weird that it hints at good vs. bad in inband vs. out of band signaling,
but it doesn't talk about security, it is mostly concerned with maintaining
good speech quality, and what kinds of tones are appropriate given the other
line conditions...

------
ddelony
The classic issue devoted to Unix (scroll down to the bottom):
[http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/vol57-1978/bstj-
vol57-iss...](http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/vol57-1978/bstj-
vol57-issue06.html)

------
joev
Cool. There are some classics in there.

[http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol27-1948/articles/bstj2...](http://www.alcatel-
lucent.com/bstj/vol27-1948/articles/bstj27-4-623.pdf)

------
quinndupont
I'm not sure why this is on HN, these have been available for years. I'll
admit, I like the reminder, because last I checked AL had mothballed the
server, and no one noticed for months. Someone (perhaps me?) needs to scrape
these and store them some place when the inevitable happens, and AL stops
hosting them for good.

